# Which MacBook for LR?



## clee01l (Jun 8, 2011)

With recent Apple announcements about iCloud and Lion, and seamlessly integration between OSX devices, IOS5 devices, iCloud and the Apple TV I've started thinking about  replacing my dual core Windows laptop with a Mac Book.   I currently run LR on a Quad core Win7-64 dual monitor desktop and expect to continue to use this as my primary LR machine.  I do from time to time tale a traveling subset of my catalog into the field on my current laptop.  If I replace the laptop it would be after the Lion is released.  So if I  went the Macbook route, which one would provide the best LR experience.  Would any be capable of managing two large screen monitors along side the laptop screen?

And will the next release of LR have a Photostream menu choice?  Ideally, I would like to have a publish Service to the iCloud which would be picked up seamlessly by my AppleTV.   How far away is that?


----------



## edgley (Jun 8, 2011)

Any of the MBP should do LR just fine. The only potential problems is that they still ship with 5400RPM discs; look at swapping that for SSD or a 7200RPM.
And make sure it has at least 4GB of RAM, if not 8GB. An additional screen on a MBP wont be an issue either. I would suggest getting the matt screen option though.

IF you are wanting more from your ATV now, have a look at Plex; turns your ATV into a much more useable device.
http://www.plexapp.com/


----------



## clee01l (Jun 8, 2011)

edgley said:


> ... An additional screen on a MBP wont be an issue either....


One  has never been a concern for me.  I need to run two large screens.  I can do this now with my Windows laptop, but I need to run the second monitor through a USB adapter with less than steller results. 





> IF you are wanting more from your ATV now, have a look at Plex; turns your ATV into a much more useable device.
> http://www.plexapp.com/


I fail to see how a plex media server differs from  how iTunes already interacts with my AppleTV


----------



## edgley (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, you mean two external monitors. Not sure if anything other than a Pro offers that.
Ah, apparently one can do it with:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002GWJ6QO

AS for Plex, all you need to do is dump your movies and tv into specified folders, and it appears in Plex, complete with all meta-data; no more need to have the files in a specific format. With the use of TVShows I have a system that works better than Sky now


----------



## simonb (Aug 23, 2011)

I am not that sure with upgrading to an sad from a regular hd as that could really cost you a lot if you are looking at a bigger space.  

I know the ones out in the market are already in the core i-line and they are more than enough to handle lightroom already.  You should be looking at something with at least 4gb ram or you will be the one having a hard time already.


----------



## sherriwooten28 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you can't get to swap your 5400RPM disc with a 7200RPM one. What I would do is buy a new 7200RPM disc and use the old disc for back-up or additional storage. An expensive choice but I guess it's much better that having LR work on a slow HD. HD speed is crucial especially if you have one crazy fast computer.


----------

